# Wanted- accommodation in Dubai from early September



## euanr (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, I am moving to Dubai in late August/early Sept and am a 31-year-old professional male from the UK. I will be working in Oud Metha, so would like to rent a room within about 30 mins (less if possible) of this. The JBR area sounds nice...
I want a decent, fully-furnished room, for about 6500 AED a month maxium (less if possible)
I would want this to include all bills, TV, internet and possibly maid service.

Please contact me as soon as possible if you can help.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try Dubizzle: Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds


----------



## euanr (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes, I have been....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Why live in JBR when there is decent and cheaper accommodation near Oud Metha? JBR isn't that interesting and the buildings look identical. There is altogether too much hype regarding the Marina. 

There is plenty to do around Oud Metha and adjacent areas, such as Healthcare City & Wafi.

NB. Maz25 pointed you in the direction of a website as this is a message board to answer queries, not an accommodation finding service. You may also find that the words 'thank you' will get you further.


-


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

oh lol

good luck with that, euanr!


----------

